# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Can the ARTAS Robot Make a Hair Transplant Look Natural?

## rbernstein

In this video, Dr. Wolfeld answers a commonly asked question and explains how the ARTAS® Robotic Hair Transplant System is used to create recipient sites for a natural-appearing hair transplant.



Recipient sites are the tiny holes made in the scalp for the surgeon to place each follicular unit for hair transplant:




> The robot is able to create the sites at a rate of approximately 2000 per hour and it is able to eliminate the inconsistencies that may be seen when the sites are created by hand. So, therefore, it can create very natural appearing recipient sites where the grafts can be placed.


 * *Watch the ARTAS robot*  create recipient sites.
* *View more* Robotic FUE videos.
* *View more* Hair Transplant videos.

----------


## jamesst11

This is amazing.  A few questions I would have are - 

1) Utilizing this technique, how does the robot avoid transection of existing hair follicles in the recipient site?  or is it more for completely bald areas?

2) Will this reduce cost per graft for FUE procedures and if so, by how much?

3) How exactly are the angles for the recipient sites inputed into the computer?  For example, if you wanted a natural looking crown with the "swirl" technique, wouldn't it be extremely labor-some to input all this data?

4) Is the robot harvesting donor grafts WHILE creating recipient sites?

----------


## J_B_Davis

> This is amazing.  A few questions I would have are - 
> 
> 1) Utilizing this technique, how does the robot avoid transection of existing hair follicles in the recipient site?  or is it more for completely bald areas?


 This video explains this really well I think. It's pretty cool that the engineer of this technology posts here.It's cool to see how these advances are developed.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...-Existing-Hair

----------

